# 363 days until Halloween!



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Only 363 days left until Halloween, better get busy!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Too dang funny, HJ!  :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have some new ideas.... when to start. when to start.....


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao

ok ok........i'm going i'm going!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I might as well leave the display out then!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Why you gotta bring that up?!?!?!?!?! 

I'm already too far behind. Should have started earlier......


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm ready for some down time. This Halloween really took a lot out of me. I'll probably start up again the beginning of next year.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, really 364 days, since it's Nov 1.  Unless of course you're rounding down a count of the hours... lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm kind of relieved in a way! I cannot wait until planning begins for next Halloween... boy do I really have some things in store!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> Well, really 364 days, since it's Nov 1.  Unless of course you're rounding down a count of the hours... lol


LOL see count down at the top of this page


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Weird! First I had NO time to finish..now I have lots! hehe.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, I better get movin, I'm running out of time.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL. I was already painting some things I didn't quite get finished yesterday. That and it's time for the half-off sale at Spirit, so next year's toys aren't so expensive.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool time stands still maybe I will get all those props done on time....


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

I haven't even finished breaking down yet. I gotta figure out how I'm gonna store all this stuff before I can think about next year.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Storage is going to be a killer. I started explaining to my wife all of my grandiose demented plans for next year, only to be met with a patronizing smile and a soft, "And where are you going to store these things once you are done making them?"

Since she insists on allowing the kids to sleep indoors, this does pose a problem...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Seamus said:


> Storage is going to be a killer. I started explaining to my wife all of my grandiose demented plans for next year, only to be met with a patronizing smile and a soft, "And where are you going to store these things once you are done making them?"


Too funny! My wife said exactly the same thing to me. She's really right though. I simply don't have room for any more "big stuff", and even the storage allotted for bins of smaller props is full. I have a few projects in store for next year but they mostly involve tweaking some existing stuff.
Wives have a way of keeping us grounded


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

gmacted said:


> I'm ready for some down time. This Halloween really took a lot out of me.


Ditto! I've made notes on things I want to do. I tackled too much this year and was stressed up to the last minute, even though all came out really great.I figure on starting a couple new things in mid summer and being done by early October.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Started to break down my outside stuff yesterday. This weekend everything will be packed away (the outside stuff along with inside stuff). I need to finish adding additional length to my cemetary fence that me and hubby did this year. I only made the fence to cover the front. I want to make the sides for next year. That would definitely finish off the cemetary. I'm also thinking about boarding up the windows for next year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Down Time


What is that?


----------

